# Merry Christmas TLF!



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas TLF! :thumbup:

John 1:14


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh, and may each of you find a new reel mower and a pallet of Milorganite in your driveway tomorrow morning.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a new reel mower in my garage but no pallet of Milo. What is Santa customer support phone number? I'm missing a present.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Merry Christmas! We'll all be back to our lawns soon!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas &#127873;&#127876;


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!!!! I hope everyone got what they wanted


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!

Not just dreaming of a White Christmas here in New Hampshire -- nearly 4 inches so far on Christmas morning as of 7:30am, and still falling...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone! This Santa's back hurts


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all! Enjoy the holidays,

dfw


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dCoOcBv01aA

From my favorite Christmas movie


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Merry Christmas folks! I hope you all had a wonderful time with family!


----------

